# Not hungry!!!!!???



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi all,









Well, as im sure most of you now know, i have 3 x baby rbp that im currently feeding b/wom and krill everyday.
But im finding that there not exactly rushing to their food, and its taking a long time for it all to be eaten.

Is this a normal way for baby p's to behave with their food???

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You may be feeding them too often, but as long as they eat it I think you are fine. 
These are some of the questions I have to give a better answer: 
Are you feeding more than once a day? How big are they? Are they eating all of the food or leaving some?


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

The 3 of them are aroud 2" each in size.
I currently feed them 1 x b/worm cube during the day and 1 x piece of krill late evening.
Like i said they are eating it all, apart from a few miniscule pieces that get eaten by the tetras (i have 5 of them)

Thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Either too often, or they need new variety. Try giving them something other than the usual, or even better.. something for them to chase. Honetly, as much as a prime rib eye steak sounds good.. you wouldnt want to be eatting that for breakfast, lunch, and dinner, everyday of the week. 
Also, Ps usually go through fads where they ignore any foods given to them. Give it a couple of days and they'll soon be active again.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

what do you suggest i should give them to chase??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> what do you suggest i should give them to chase??


A little feeder like a guppy or rosey red. That is pretty much all I fed my p's when they were little. Might not be the healthiest diet, but I did give them some shrimp and beefheart. Once they got larger, I pretty much cut out the feeders, now they only get them when company is over and they want to be entertained.


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

With my redbellies i found the didnt much like krill a first, and i think it is an aquired taste. maybe give it some time


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks all


----------

